# Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser



## Nebelschnecke (27. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin, in meinem Mörtelkübel war es immer wunderbar klar.
Bepflanzung ist denke ich genügend vorhanden. 
Einige Mückenlarven, Wasserflöhe, ein __ Egel und jede Menge unidentifiziertes Wassergetier fühlten sich - denke ich - wohl.
Ich habe als Substrat Spielsand in einem Körbchen, welches mehr Kiesel beinhaltet wie Sand.
Heute Mittag dann sah es auf der Wasseroberfläche wie ein Schmierfilm aus.
Nun zum Abend hin wurde es immer schlimmer, es ist wie ein geschlossener Teppich.
Ich habe Angst um meinen Egel...:beeten 
Geht das von allein wieder weg oder muss ich einschreiten?
Als erste Hilfe-Maßnahme habe ich etwas Wasser raus und mit der Gartenbrause neues Wasser rein (Sauerstoffzufuhr)
Habe ein paar Zeolith (die heißen doch so) rein...
Bitte um etwas Hilfe 
Gruß am Abend von 
Ruth


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Hallo Ruth,

mach mal ein Foto und wirf die Suche (Google und hier im Forum) nach "Kahmhaut" an.
Evtl. ist das die Ursache....


----------



## niri (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

hi ruth,

wenn das wasser im teich umkippt, stinkt es. ist es bei dir der fall? 

bei deinem "schmierfilm" könnte es sich entweder um eine kahmhaut (ein bakterienfilm) handeln, die unschädlich ist und irgendwann von allein verschwindet bzw. gerne auch von __ schnecken verspeist wird, oder um eine sehr dünne fadenalgen-decke, die habe ich bei meinen minis ab und zu gehabt.

lg
ina


----------



## jochen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Hi...



			
				niri schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. gerne auch von __ schnecken verspeist wird,



stimmt...

hier wird gerade die Kahmhaut verspeißt...


----------



## Nebelschnecke (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*



			
				niri schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das wasser im teich umkippt, stinkt es. ist es bei dir der fall?



Nein, es stinkt nicht. Habe "Tante Google" belästigt, ich warte erst einmal ab.
Danke für die Tips 

Ist das mit den Zeolite hilfreich???

Gruß Ruth


----------



## Nebelschnecke (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

     

Guten Morgen, hab jetzt Fotos machen können. Also definitiv stinkt das Wasser nicht. Es ist auch unter dieser Schmierschicht recht klar.

Was ist denn nun mit den Zeolit die ich jetzt reingetan hab - hilft das was?

Gruß Ruth


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*



			
				Nebelschnecke schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 26572 Anhang anzeigen 26573
> 
> Guten Morgen, hab jetzt Fotos machen können. Also definitiv stinkt das Wasser nicht. Es ist auch unter dieser Schmierschicht recht klar.
> 
> ...



hallo

"im Prinzip ja ..... "

nur 
Zeolite bindet nur Ammonium/Ammoniak (Gülle)  
die entsteht bei der Eiweißverdauung zB. von Fischen....
wenn das Zeolit verbraucht ist kann es noch eine geringe Rolle als Besiedlungfläche spielen (aber nur wenn es durchströmt wird)
oder 
es wird erneuert 
oder 
aufwändig regeneriert (energetisch und wirtschaftlich sinnlos)

Ich habe schon ein paar kleine Teiche (ganz ansehnliche  ) "verbrochen"
aber
*Ich *würde *mir nicht zutrauen* einen Mörtelkübel dauerhaft als Kleinteich zu betreiben 
außer vielleicht ich stelle das gleiche Volumen nochmal als Filter daneben
*und *bringe mit einer Pumpe etwas Leben rein  ......
oder 
wechselt 2x wöchentlich das Wasser  

eine Blumenvase wird auch nur bedingt ein Biotop ..... 


schau mal hier 



schönen Tag


----------



## jochen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Hi,


			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> eine Blumenvase wird auch nur bedingt ein Biotop .....



gehört zwar nicht zum Thema...und ist auch keine Vase,
allerdings steht es seit Dezember auf der Fensterbank, hat 12 ltr. Volumen, und kostet mir 1x wöchentlich einen ca 50% tigen Wasserwechsel...

 


ich hab es probiert, bis heute funzt es ohne Technik,
Besatz...Blasenschnecken...


----------



## Conny (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Hallo Jochen,

gehört zwar auch nicht hierher  , aber das ist ein schönes Foto mit wunderschönen Mooskugeln.  und einfach eine gute Idee 
Zum Thema gehören dann die Luftbläschen, die von dem "Grünzeug" aufsteigen. Ich denke, dass es deshalb funktioniert.
Bei uns im Teich ist Zeolith in größeren Mengen als Substrat mit dabei und ich habe ein austauschbares "Körbchen" mit Zeolioth drin. Ob es wirklich nützt kann ich nicht sagen  Es beruhigt das Gewissen. Wenn Du Wasser nachgibst, kannst Du mit der Brause die Kahmhaut gut unterbrechen.


----------



## sanne76 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Hallo,

Du kannst Kahmhaut einfach entfernen,am besten legst Du ein  Küchenpapierblatt auf die Wasseroberfläche und ziehst dieses wieder raus ,das Zeug bleibt daran hängen),wenn Du das mehrmals machst verschwindet die Kahmhaut,oder Du sorgst für Wasserbewegung,es gibt da die kleinen Springbrunnenpumpen im Baumarkt(so an die 6 Euro)das hilft auch!
Oder aber ein paar Schwimmpflanzen könnten auch helfen!

MfG Sanne


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

@ Jochen 


Hallo hallo 

hier arbeiten aber natürliche Wasserklärer und Starkzehrer
incl. Wasserwechsel 

und das 

IST EIN BIOTOP  

und ein sehr schönes dazu !


mfG

ps.   ein echter Takashi Amano      fast


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Es ist wie verhext 
Ich habe zwei Mörtelkübel, beide zur gleichen Zeit "angesetzt".
Sie stehen fast nebeneinander, es befinden sich jede Menge Pflanzen drinnen.
Meist die gleichen.
Es scheint gleichlang die Sonne rauf, es fallen die gleichen Blätter vom gleichen Baum rein, die regelmäßig abgefischt werden.

Nun gut soweit...

Aber : (ein aber mußte ja kommen )

Im einen Kübel herscht ein perfektes Gleichgewicht, das Wasser ist glasklar, es haben sich jede Menge Wassertierchen angesiedelt, meine Molchbabys wachsen und gedeien und das Thema Algen gibt es in diesem Kübel nicht.

Ganz anders sein "Nachbar". Das Wasser ist trüb, Pflanzen mickern ständig, KEIN einziges Tierchen ist zu finden, selbst keine Mückenlarven. 
Schleimige und schmierige Algen (sehen aus wie tote Fadenalgen) besiedeln dieses Etwas.
Hat einer eine Idee warum das so ist?
Liebe Grüße Ruth


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Hallo Ruth,

überleg nochmal, irgendwo muss ein Unterschied sein. Ich denke mal, die __ Molche sinds nicht.
Sind die Kübel wirklich gleich - oder der eine vielleicht schon gebraucht und der andere neu? Wasser gleichen  Ursprungs? Doch vielleicht irgendwo ein Klumpen Teicherde mit reingefallen (oder Schlimmeres)? Völlig unterschiedliche Bepflanzung? Hast Du noch mal ein Foto von den beiden?


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Liebe Christine, der einzigste Unterschied besteht darin, dass in dem Unsauberen eine Seerose ist, die - komischer Weise - wie wild treibt.
Allerdings wirklich nur etwas Lehm, keine Teicherde, und Kiesel.
In diesem habe ich etwas mehr Steine als in dem anderen Kübel.
Ansonsten: gleiches Wasser, gleich neuer Kübel.

Die Steine sind aus dem Lech, wurden von mir mit Salz abgebürstet und abgekocht, sind also sauber. Ist aber bestimmt schon 5-6 Jahre her...

Bilder kommen gleich, muß est einmal Kamera schnappen, in den Garten sprinten und knippsen - momentchen.......

         please hold the line - please hold the line - please hold the line - 

Hier die Bilder

   links pfui, rechts hui            

Liebe Grüße von Ruth


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Hallo Ruth,

das __ Hechtkraut sieht wirklich etwas gammelig aus. Das wäre eigentlich ein Fall für Ina (Niri), mal die Pflanzenzusammensetzung anzuschauen. Meiner Meinung nach hast Du in dem Kümmer-Kübel mehr Starkzehrer als in dem anderen, aber ob das solche Auswirkungen hat???

Intessant finde ich in dem Micker-Kübel die Pflanze in der Mitte, die aussieht wie Unterwasser-Mangold - hat die einen Namen?


----------



## Nebelschnecke (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

Moin,
öhhhhm: ja hat sie, das ist "diedieichbeimaldigeholthabe"Pflanze...
LG Ruth


----------



## niri (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*

hi ruth,

nun gebe ich mal auch ein wenig senf dazu  .

als erstes möchte ich anmerken, dass das pflanzenwachstum im zweiten (schlimmen) kübel für mein auge nicht mal so schlecht ist. steht dein hechtkruat einfach so zwischen den steinen geklemmt? dann ist das kein wunder, dass es ein wenig mitgenommen aussieht. es liebt nährstoffreiches substrat und hier muß es praktisch hungern.

dann fällt mir auf, dass im ersten (feinem) kübel viel mehr pflanzenmasse unter wasser ist als im zweiten, in dem steinmasse   dominiert. ausserdem sind im ersten auch noch schwimmpflanzen vorhanden (im zweiten nicht).

es macht mich stutzig, dass im zweiten kübel sich noch kein kleingetier angesiedelt hat, das liegt höchstwahrschenlich an der wasserqualität. was sind das für platten (quadratisch) im zweiten kübel? womöglich betonplatten? sie können sich nachteilig auf die wasserqualität auswirken. 

wie lange ist die seerose schon im kübel? wenn sie schon länger als 4 wochen im kübel ist, ist ihr wachstum auch nicht sehr gut.

lg
ina


----------



## katja (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Im Mörtelkübel kippt das Wasser*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> die Pflanze in der Mitte, die aussieht wie Unterwasser-Mangold - hat die einen Namen?




hallo!

ich kann helfen  

diese pflanze hatte ich mir auch letztes jahr bei al.i gekauft, das ist sauerampfer!

definitiv winterhart und eine der ersten, die dieses frühjahr wieder toll ausgetrieben hatte!


----------

